# Dale Roberts



## Dale roberts (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, hoping someone can help solve my oracle problem.

I have a error code ER12. Got a feeling it's a bad one.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This might help

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/2018/12/01/how-to-access-the-breville-bes-920-fault-log-and-what-do-the-codes-mean/

I assume it isn't under warrantee. My dual boiler isn't either. I've removed the screws at the front in deep holes that hold the lid on and also the ones at the back so now it's easy to check for early water leaks. Not sure if it's possible to see the part that may be causing the 12 error but might help. Other cause could be a problem with the electronics driving the heater on the group head. Usually if that is causing problems on anything it's very likely to be the part that does the actual switching not the electronics behind it.

I would suspect the only way a temperature sensor might act up is via water. If the parts happen to age the machine wouldn't know about it. Other things in that area are possible though - electronics failure

Faults might also just be act of god types and don't come back when cleared.

If you can't get at the fault codes on an oracle as the site mentions contact them and they might tell you. Post details on here if different.

Parts from them 1AUD is about 55p.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I should add that the on off button doesn't disconnect certain things from the mains. Best pull the plug if the machine is going to be opened. If there is a need to work with it powered up be careful with things like heaters and solenoids. Pump too.

John

-


----------



## Dale roberts (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi John, thanks for the reply. The machine I have I'd the oracle touch. I did notice a lot of steam coming from the back before I got this error. Sometimes it just keeps trying to boil, it gets to 93 and does not shut off.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Contact Sage Customer

Centre UK

Phone: 0844 334 5110

John has given you the meaning for the code , here is the Uk service number, looking at the code description it isnt something we can remotely fix. 
Adding more threads with the same problem ( and ill described ) won't help

Welcome btw and hope you get it fixed

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48150-dale-roberts/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=695098&embedComment=695098&embedDo=findComment#comment-695098

won't encourage replies


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it's in warrantee get Sage in. If not find out where the steam came from. O rings get mentioned but usually 3 years or more of use.

Or Sage either way as they do repair them.

John

-


----------

